# median age = διάμεση ηλικία



## fofoka (Jul 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα! 

"According to the UN’s latest biennial population forecast, the *median age *for all countries is due to rise from 29 now to 38 by 2050. "

Είναι "διάμεση ηλικία" (http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/median+age);
Σκέφτηκα και τον "μέσο όρο ηλικίας", όμως απ' ό,τι βλέπω η "διάμεση ηλικία" είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. (Με μπερδεύουν λίγο τα αποτελέσματα στο google γι' αυτή.)

Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2009)

Ενδιάμεση ηλικία λέει το ΙΑΤΕ, αλλά δεν με πείθει.


----------



## fofoka (Jul 9, 2009)

Ναι, το είδα, αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ πιο γενικό στη χρήση του από το "διάμεση ηλικία". Βρήκα τη "διάμεση ηλικία" και σε κάποια κοινοτικά κείμενα, όπως αυτό:

(http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=266677:cs&page=)

By 2050 the number of older people in less developed countries is projected to more than quadruple (from 374 million in 2000 to 1570 million). This age group will form 19% of the less developed countries' population in 2050 as opposed to 8% today, and the *median age* is projected to increase 11 years reaching a value of 35 years. In the developed countries, where the share of older people is already much higher following a rapid growth, particularly over the post-war period, marked population ageing will continue but at a slower pace than in the less developed countries. Older people will constitute 33% of their population in 2050 as opposed to 19% today, and the *median age* will increase by 9 years, reaching 46 years in 2050.

Έως το 2050 ο αριθμός των ηλικιωμένων στις λιγότερο ανεπτυγμένες χώρες προβλέπεται να υπερτετραπλασιαστεί (από 374 εκατομμύρια το 2000 σε 1570 εκατομμύρια). Αυτή η ηλικιακή ομάδα θα αποτελεί το 19% του πληθυσμού των λιγότερο ανεπτυγμένων χωρών το 2050, έναντι του 8% που αποτελεί σήμερα, και η *διάμεση ηλικία *προβλέπεται να αυξηθεί κατά 11 έτη και να φτάσει τα 35 έτη. Στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες, όπου το μερίδιο των ηλικιωμένων είναι ήδη πολύ υψηλότερο, αφού αυξήθηκε ταχέως, ιδίως κατά την μεταπολεμική περίοδο, η σαφής γήρανση του πληθυσμού θα συνεχιστεί, αλλά με βραδύτερο ρυθμό από ότι στις λιγότερο ανεπτυγμένες χώρες. Οι ηλικιωμένοι θα αποτελούν το 33% του πληθυσμού τους το 2050 σε αντιδιαστολή με το 19% σήμερα, και η *διάμεση ηλικία *θα αυξηθεί κατά 9 έτη και θα φτάσει τα 46 έτη το 2050.


----------



## fofoka (Jul 9, 2009)

Εδώ πάλι, η συντάκτρια χρησιμοποιεί τη "μέση ηλικία" και τον "μέσο όρο ηλικίας":
(http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=111,dt=21.06.2007,id=12365492)

Αν και η γήρανση ενός πληθυσμού δεν σηματοδοτεί κατ' ανάγκην τον μαρασμό της ανάπτυξης, κρίνεται αναγκαία η υιοθέτηση πολιτικών που θα αυξήσουν την παραγωγικότητα και τη δυναμική των εργαζομένων. Η *μέση ηλικία *πληθυσμών στην Ευρώπη θα αυξηθεί από τα 38 που είναι σήμερα στα 49 χρόνια το 2050, κάτι που σημαίνει περίπου μια εικοσαετία πέρα από τον *μέσο όρο ηλικίας *στην Αφρική. Η Ισπανία, με ποσοστό πληθυσμού μεγαλύτερο του 50% πάνω από τα 55 χρόνια έως το 2050, θα είναι η γηραιότερη στον κόσμο, ακολουθούμενη από την Ιταλία και την Αυστρία, όπου οι προβλεπόμενες *μέσες ηλικίες *είναι γύρω στα 54 χρόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2009)

Για να πούμε την αλήθεια, μπορεί το median να μεταφράζεται "διάμεσος" ή "ενδιάμεσος", αλλά με τον όρο "μέση ηλικία" ή "μέσος όρος ηλικίας", εγώ καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο ορισμός του median age.


----------



## fofoka (Jul 9, 2009)

Θα κρατήσω το "μέσος όρος ηλικίας". Ευχαριστώ πολύ :)


----------



## imwrong (Jul 9, 2009)

Κι όμως, άλλο "μέση τιμή" κι άλλο "διάμεση τιμή". Αντιγράφω από την "Επαγωγική Στατιστική" του Γιάννη Παπαδημητρίου, Παρατηρητής 1989, σελ. 20-21.

"Μέση τιμή είναι ο αριθμητικός μέσος των παρατηρηθεισών τιμών της μεταβλητής, είναι η παράμετρος κεντρικής τάσης που χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα και έχει νόημα μόνο για ποσοτικές μεταβλητές.

Διάμεση τιμή μιας μεταβλητής Χ είναι η τιμή της Μ που έχει την ιδιότητα να χωρίζει σε δύο "ίσα μέρη" την διατεταγμένη ακολουθία των παρατηρηθεισών τιμών της."

Ένα παράδειγμα: έχουμε το σύνολο με τις τιμές 1, 2, 3, 20, 24.
Μέση τιμή, αυτό που λέμε στην καθομιλουμένη "μέσος όρος": (1+2+3+20+24)/5=50/5=10. Αντίθετα, η διάμεση τιμή είναι το 3.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2009)

Όταν όμως μιλάμε για ηλικίες, όπου προφανώς δεν έχουμε μερικές τιμές όπως το παράδειγμα που ανέφερες, αλλά έχουμε όλες τις ηλικίες από 0 μέχρι κάποια ανώτατη τιμή, τι από τα δύο είναι το median; Ο μέσος όρος των ηλικιών ή κάποια διάμεση τιμή; Και όταν μιλάμε για γήρανση πληθυσμού, πιο λογικό δεν είναι να υπολογίζεται ο μέσος όρος ηλικιών όλου του πληθυσμού, παρά κάτι άλλο; Ρωτάω, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

Όχι, δεν είναι μέσος όρος ηλικίας, ούτε σταθμισμένος μέσος. Είναι η ηλικία που μοιράζει έναν πληθυσμό σε δύο ίσα μέρη: ο μισός είναι κάτω από αυτήν και ο άλλος μισός είναι πάνω από αυτήν — και ο ορισμός αυτός τού _median age _είναι συγκεκριμένος: https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2177.html, http://sbdcnet.org/gis/glossary.php. Επομένως ορθώς *διάμεση ηλικία*, εφόσον _διάμεσος_ "ο εν τω μέσω ων". Η διάμεση ηλικία δείχνει πόσο γερασμένος είναι ο πληθυσμός μιας χώρας, πράγμα που δεν μπορεί να το δείξει ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας.


----------



## fofoka (Jul 9, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά βάσει της αρχικής πρότασης που παρέθεσα ("According to the UN’s latest biennial population forecast, the *median age *for all countries is due to rise from 29 now to 38 by 2050), δεν είναι λίγο δύσκολο σε όλες τις χώρες οι μισοί κάτοικοι να είναι άνω των 29 (ή των 38) και οι άλλοι μισοί κάτω από αυτή την ηλικία;


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Εγώ για να καταλάβω τη διαφορά θα πρέπει να δω δύο διαφορετικούς τύπους, που ο ένας να βγάζει τη διάμεση ηλικία και ο άλλος τον μέσο όρο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

fofoka said:


> Ναι, αλλά βάσει της αρχικής πρότασης που παρέθεσα ("According to the UN’s latest biennial population forecast, the *median age *for all countries is due to rise from 29 now to 38 by 2050), δεν είναι λίγο δύσκολο σε όλες τις χώρες οι μισοί κάτοικοι να είναι άνω των 29 (ή των 38) και οι άλλοι μισοί κάτω από αυτή την ηλικία;


Σου φαίνεται λογικότερο ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας παγκοσμίως να είναι σήμερα τα 29 χρόνια; 



nickel said:


> Εγώ για να καταλάβω τη διαφορά θα πρέπει να δω δύο διαφορετικούς τύπους, που ο ένας να βγάζει τη διάμεση ηλικία και ο άλλος τον μέσο όρο.


Τον τύπο για τον αριθμητικό μέσο τον ξέρεις:







Για τον διάμεσο βάζεις όλο το πλήθος (που ισούται με _n_) των αριθμών (εδώ: των ηλικιών) σε αύξουσα σε σειρά, και βρίσκεις:

ποιος είναι στη θέση με αύξοντα αριθμό ((_n_+1)/2) αν _n_ περιττός
τον αριθμητικό μέσο των δύο αριθμών που βρίσκονται στις θέσεις (_n_/2) και ((_n_/2)+1) αν _n_ άρτιος.
Η διάμεση ηλικία βγαίνει με την πληθυσμιακή πυραμίδα. ;)

Είναι δηλαδή αυτό που είπε ο imwrong. :)

Average, Median


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Άκυρες οι απορίες μου. Δεν είχα διαβάσει καν αυτά που έγραψε ο imwrong (καλώς ήρθες!). Θα επανέλθω με πιο καθαρό μυαλό. Αν και τον τύπο με το μεγάλο Σίγμα ούτε με καθαρό μυαλό δεν θα τον καταλάβω...

ΟΚ, το κατάλαβα. *Διάμεση ηλικία*.


----------



## imwrong (Jul 9, 2009)

Alexandra, το κείμενο μιλά για τη διάμεσο των μέσων όρων  Κάθε χώρα έχει έναν μέσο όρο. Ποια είναι η διάμεσος τους;

Zazula, ορθόν.

fofoka, αυτό το νούμερο είναι η απόδειξη ότι εμείς στην Ευρώπη θεωρούμε ότι είμαστε το κέντρο του κόσμου 

Nickel, να οι σχετικές σελίδες του βιβλίου: 
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/stats1y.jpg/
http://img198.imageshack.us/i/stats2q.jpg/


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

imwrong said:


> Alexandra, το κείμενο μιλά για τη διάμεσο των μέσων όρων  Κάθε χώρα έχει έναν μέσο όρο. Ποια είναι η διάμεσος τους;


Εγώ πάλι είχα καταλάβει ότι είναι ο μέσος όρος των διαμέσων (όλων των χωρών). Τελικά κάνω λάθος;


----------



## fofoka (Jul 9, 2009)

Πράγματι, το "διάμεση ηλικία" μου φαίνεται μετά από όλες αυτές τις επεξηγήσεις πιο σωστό. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------



## imwrong (Jul 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάλι είχα καταλάβει ότι είναι ο μέσος όρος των διαμέσων (όλων των χωρών). Τελικά κάνω λάθος;



Όχι. Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, αυτό εννοεί. Η μέση διάμεση ηλικία, λοιπόν ;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 10, 2009)

Άρα μέσος όρος είναι τελικά, οπότε μέσος όρος ηλικίας, "μέση ηλικία".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 10, 2009)

(Για να μην πέσει νέος γύρος φροντιστηρίου, να διευκρινίσω ότι μπορεί μεν να είναι άλλο νούμερο ο ΜΟ των ΜΟ των ηλικών, από τον ΜΟ των διάμεσων ηλικών, όπως εξηγείτε, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι αυτό είναι γνωστό στους ειδικούς και ενσωματωμένο στο συνηθισμένο δημογραφικά μέγεθος της "μέσης ηλικίας" που λέμε και βρίσκουμε σε δημογραφικά-οικονομικά κείμενα ώστε να αποφύγουμε το "διάμεση". Μόνο αν δεν είναι, και έχει παράλληλη χρήση για άλλους λόγους ο ατόφιος δημογραφικός ΜΟ στις σχετικές μελέτες, παράλληλα με αυτόν των διαμέσων, αξίζει η διάκριση που κάπως ξενίζει.


----------



## imwrong (Jul 10, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> (Για να μην πέσει νέος γύρος φροντιστηρίου, να διευκρινίσω ότι μπορεί μεν να είναι άλλο νούμερο ο ΜΟ των ΜΟ των ηλικών, από τον ΜΟ των διάμεσων ηλικών, όπως εξηγείτε, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι αυτό είναι γνωστό στους ειδικούς και ενσωματωμένο στο συνηθισμένο δημογραφικά μέγεθος της "μέσης ηλικίας" που λέμε και βρίσκουμε σε δημογραφικά-οικονομικά κείμενα ώστε να αποφύγουμε το "διάμεση". Μόνο αν δεν είναι, και έχει παράλληλη χρήση για άλλους λόγους ο ατόφιος δημογραφικός ΜΟ στις σχετικές μελέτες, παράλληλα με αυτόν των διαμέσων, αξίζει η διάκριση που κάπως ξενίζει.



Διαφωνώ. Δεν υποτίθεται καθόλου ότι είναι γνωστό στους ειδικούς κλπ. Αν πεις mean εννοείς κάτι, αν πεις median, εννοείς κάτι άλλο. Γιατί να απαλειφεί η διάκριση στα ελληνικά; Άλλο η μέση τιμή μιας μεταβλητής, άλλο η διάμεση τιμή της. Ούτε οι στατιστικάριοι δε θα ασχολούνταν με το ζήτημα αν δεν υπήρχε λόγος. Είναι αλήθεια ότι ξενίζει η "διάμεση ηλικία" ή ίσως η "μέση διάμεση ηλικία", αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το στρογγύλεμα μιας μετάφρασης έρχεται πάνω απ' την ακρίβεια της.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 10, 2015)

Και ποιηματάκι για να το θυμόμαστε:


----------



## Themis (Feb 10, 2015)

Απλό. Αν γράψω κάτι εδώ, το ποστ μου θα είναι το υπ' αριθμόν 22. Ο διάμεσος των ποστ είναι το ποστ που αφήνει ένθεν και ένθεν ίσο αριθμό ποστ (11), ήτοι το ποστ υπ' αριθμόν 11,5. Το ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ποστ, είναι αντίρρηση ανάξια σοβαρής απάντησης. Μια σοβαρότερη αντίρρηση είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ενός αύξοντος αριθμού ο διάμεσος συμπίπτει με τον μέσο όρο. Όπως και να το πάρεις, καταλήγεις στο 11,5. Ναι, αλλά φανταστείτε ότι δεν έχουμε αύξοντα αριθμό αλλά αξιολόγηση, με κλίμακα βαθμολόγησης από το 1 μέχρι το 1.000. Ας υποθέσουμε επίσης ότι τα άλλα ποστ βαθμολογούνται με ένα μπιγκ ζίρο, ενώ το ποστ του τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιου κόουτς Χαρβάτη βαθμολογείται με 500 και το άφατης καλλονής δικό μου με 1.000. Μέσος βαθμός: [(20 φορές Χ μπιγκ ζίρο) + 500 + 1.000] / 22 = 1.500 / 22 = 68,18. Διάμεσος βαθμός: κατατάσσουμε τα ποστ κατά βαθμολογική σειρά και κοιτάμε ποιο ποστ αφήνει ένθεν και ένθεν 11. Απογοητευτικό αποτέλεσμα: το ανύπαρκτο ποστ υπ' αριθμόν 11,5 περικλείεται ένθεν και ένθεν από ζιροβαθμολογημένα ποστ, συνεπώς εικάζουμε ότι και το ίδιο είναι ένα ζίρο και μισό, ήτοι ζίρο. Η προσπάθεια του κόουτς και η δική μου να ανεβάσουμε την ποιότητα των ποστ διαμέσως ουδέν απέδωσε. Συμπέρασμα: καταγγέλλουμε μετά βδελυγμίας τον διάμεσο.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 10, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :up:!


----------

